# Hitzeproblem beim Samsung R710



## Turamath (10. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

in letzter Zeit mehren sich die Systemabstürze bei mir. Ursache ist der mit Staub zugesetzte Lüfter. Ein recht bekanntes Problem beim Samsung R710, da man beim Lüftungskonzept wohl leider geschlampt hat 

Meine Frage wäre, ob jemand einen Tipp weiß, wie man am schnellsten die Lüfter reinigen kann ohne das halbe Notebook zu zerlegen. Wie man es zerlegt wäre mir bekannt, allerdings wäre das meine letzte Option, da man dazu nahezu alle Komponenten demontieren muss und wie schnell ist mal was abgebrochen etc., wenn man das als Laie macht.

Staubsauger, Druckluft und Notebookkühler würden nur temporär Abhilfe schaffen, die Ursache aber leider nicht bekämpfen. Der Staub muss raus aber auf welche Art wäre das am einfachsten ? Vielleicht habt ihr ja eine gute Idee ?!


----------



## Painkiller (12. Oktober 2011)

Da wirst du um eine aufschrauben nicht herum kommen. Außer Druckluft fällt mir da nix ein. Vobei Druckluft nur Sinn macht, wenn der Laptop eine Öffnung hat, wo der Staub entweichen kann. Notebookkühler macht nach der Reinigung schon Sinn, aber nur wenn ein Staubfilter mit eingebaut ist.


----------

